# Papabear's new Cloud Generator



## papabear (8/11/16)

Hi Boys and Gals,

The Papabear is apparently inline to be spoiled by mamabear. Now the idea was a Smok Alien with the Baby Beast... 

But before mamabear spend her $$ what other options with in that price range is there that will have me create some big clouds?


----------



## Stosta (8/11/16)

The Aliens seem to have a really big chipping problem, so for that reason I would avoid it like the plague!

Essentially it then boils down to aesthetics, but if you like the Minikin V2 that seems to be a winner, but I also like the VGod personally.

Tank wise, I think the Baby Beast should be good, be prepared for some serious juice consumption though! I'm assuming you don't want to build coils?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

A Reuleaux RX200S is R1000, but then you need 3 batts and a 4bay charger, so add R1200 to the original price and you havent got the tank yet, ditto for the RX2/3, IJOY maxo quad 315W takes 4 batts, so nose bleed when pulling out the wallet.

Def need a dual batt device 150W capable:

a Vaporesso Tarot could work but there is a slight overhang due to its rounded front edge.
Vgod pro is already R1900 and some users have reported a loud ticking and buzzing.
Minikin V2 180w is R1350.
IJOY Limitless LUX dual 26650 215W is already R1700 (batteries included) 

Smok Alien kit R1350 can suffer with paint peeling.
Smok H-Priv kit R1350 220W older product but doesnt suffer peeling probs.
Limitless LMC 200w still need an atty.
Tesla Invader II 240W dual batt R1000, no frills plain jane, just a voltage dial, on led and fire button. Still need a tank +-R550
Bottom line is that you're gonna have to physically hand check these devices to see which works for you.

If it was my cloud blowing money, starting again, I go for the Alien kit and take my chances with the peeling issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

Baby Beast is the shiz! 
True to its name, the tfV8 drinks like a proper V8.


----------

